# Captain Jack finally neutered!



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

So for the ones who've been following my story on my tuxedo stray, Captain Jack was just neutered today!

The vet assistant said he was very polite. Brought him in at 8am and picked him up at 4:30p. They said there were no sutures so I didn't have to go back to take out stitches (hmm...maybe cuz it's laser surgery?). 

He was still groggy and unsteady on his feet. I fed him half his dinner since he might he feeling nauseous. I'll feed him the rest when it's time for his usual bed time snack. He walked around for a while. Mom said he looked like he was relieved to be home. Probably inspecting his room. I took away all the chairs so he wouldn't be jumping up on them. He kept on going in and out of the litter pan. Mom thought it was not unusual as even with ppl, after surgery, you kinda feel like you need to go but you're not sure. He found the comfy seat cushion with the nice 'butt' depression that I prepared, he plunkered down and passed out.

The vet assistant said after his 'male hormones' get out of his system in about a month, he'll be more affectionate and gain some weight. He'll also stop shedding so much and his fur will be more shinier. She also told me his male hormones were making him real muscular and they had a bit of trouble getting the needles in him. LOL. She also said the uhm .. male organs that they removed were pretty big. haha.

I do believe I've been taken to the cleaners. However, vet charges in Toronto are more or less the same. Total charges for a "mature male neuter" with laser surgery upgrade, microchip, FIV and FELV testing, feline booster shot, 2nd deworming, pain killers, plus the horrid harmonized sales tax came to roughly $700. They didn't charge me for a waterless shampoo and nail trim. Small potatoes for them though.

So we moved him to Miu's room. Dad took the bathroom door he built and re-built it for the dining room. The open bars will certainly help the introductions with Rocky and Miu.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wishing him a speedy recovery.
$700 is a lot for fixing a male cat. Sounds like you got the deluxe package. 

The Humane Society clinic here in New York is $65 for surgery and shots, but when I used my own vet to fix a stray male it was $130 for surgery, shots and an exam. 
I thought that was a lot. Didn't really mind paying it, though. 

Looks like you have a great set-up to introduce your cats.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear Captain Jack is doing well! As for the lack of stitches...there are never any external stitches required in a neuter procedure, laser or otherwise. Stitches are not required because the scrotal skin naturally closes over the incision. 

As for the cost, that's pretty standard in Ontario (at least in the Toronto area). I paid more than that for Abby, but she required a spay, which as you know is more complicated. 

By tomorrow, the Captain should be back to his old self. Let's hope the introduction to Miu and Rocky goes well. That door should help a lot. Seriously, if I ever decide to adopt another cat, I'm calling your Dad!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I feel faint! Did you say _Seven Hundred Dollars_? Great Googley Moogley!!!!!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> I feel faint! Did you say _Seven Hundred Dollars_? Great Googley Moogley!!!!!


LOL! I love your exclaimations Heidi! I second them with an *Eep!*


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

By and large, vet care in Canada (at least in and around Toronto) is not cheap, unless you qualify for subsidies or the like. On the plus side, we don't pay anything for "people doctors"...so, I guess it all balances out in the end!


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Its $35 here in Houston.... *eek*

I can actually understand if some family's don't neuter/spay their cats if it costs them that much. Woah.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

is there really no "low cost" neuter/spay program? what happens at the animal shelters there?
How much does it cost to spay a cat? (female neuter???)


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

And I thought three hundred was alot to pay! wow - seven hundred is outrageous. But glad he's doing good.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

wow 700 bucks. I am surprised anyone wants kittens, I'd prolly be cheap and adopt adult already neutered cats


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Hurray for neutering!

Nice door, btw.

$700 is ridiculous! There are a few low-cost places in TO and surrounding area. Also, I believe on in Guelph. We are in London, and I was looking into the TO low cost places.. under $50 for a spay/neuter!! We have a low cost here but it's $65 for a neuter and $85 for a spay (on a cat who has no had her first heat +$20 for a first heat).


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

mimitabby said:


> is there really no "low cost" neuter/spay program? what happens at the animal shelters there?
> How much does it cost to spay a cat? (female neuter???)


There are "low cost" programs for various situations. So, for example, there are low cost clinics (and now a free clinic) intended for those involved in TNR. Also, if you adopt from a humane society or rescue agency, you would generally qualify for a low cost neuter/spay surgery done by the City. But, if you don't adopt from rescue and you use a private vet, the costs are high. I paid a little over $500 to have Abby spayed about a year ago (Alpaca's $700 included not only the neuter, but also microchipping, various tests, boosters, etc.).


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, there are low cost spay/neuter programs. For Miu, I got on the waiting list but they never got back to me (and told me on an automated msg that I should only leave my contact info ONCE and be patient). It was imperative that I spay Miu before her first heat, so I just went to my vet instead of wasting time looking around. This time around, I was also in a hurry to neuter Captain Jack so I again went to my vet. Actually, this one isn't that expensive. I've had worse ones. 

Anyways, for those curious ones, here's the breakdown:

Mature cat neuter $60
Laser Surgery upgrade $90
Anaesthetics $170
FVRCP Booster $21
Profender (deworm) $11
Physical exam $65
FELV test $35
FIV test $40
Ketoprofen (take home oral painkillers) $14
Anafen (pain killer injection for surgery ) $20
Microchip $65
Day stay fee $25

= approx $615
+ HST (Harmonized Sales Tax)
= approx $700

Nice.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, if you count the neutering part only without the deworming, microchipping and other stuff I did, then it comes out to approx. $350.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

raecarrow said:


> LOL! I love your exclaimations Heidi! I second them with an *Eep!*


Thank you, and I owe the occasional shiver of 'oogie-wiggles' to YOU! It turned to laughter when I tried to explain to my Husband what an 'oogie wiggle' was. He thought that was the funniest thing to call those shivers!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

An the Government said HST would make things cheaper....LIES. Sigh, I HATE paying that tax now.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

So it's been a few days after neuter. Cap'n Jack is still wary of me. Although I did catch this photo of him feeling quite schmoozy. (Don't ya just love his feet and tail?!)










Most of the time, however, I see him hiding in his 'dumpling'. 










I guess, I'll have to wait before he rummages up the courage to realize I'm not going to eat him, even if he's inside a dumpling. Hahah.

Just a side note. The vet assistant who talked to me when I picked him up, insisted that dry food was better for him because after the neuter, he would gain weight. She said the protein heavy cat food that I was feeding (Nature Variety's Instinct) would make him fat. Therefore, I should switch him from a wet diet/dry snack to a dry diet/wet snack. Hmm...


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, he certainly looks relaxed with his tail wound around his legs! As for the vet tech...hmmm is right. Has Miu come up to the door to investigate yet?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Cute kitty. I love tuxedos. He'll come around.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If you feed _less_ of the wetfood, and _less_ of the dry, he shouldn't gain weight. Yes some of the higher protein food will put it on. I've recently had to reduce the amount my two were getting, as they were starting to get a little pudgy, so it's a question of quantity---definitely less if the food is high quality. Since I've reduced qty. of food, I can see some difference already.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I live in Tampa and had 8 ferals neutered a few months ago. The group included mom, her 5 kittens and 2 males who were "according to them" in the wrong place at the wrong time. :lol: It cost $25 each and they also received a rabies shot and distemper vaccine. Everyone recovered beautifully and now we do not worry about more kittens.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Lucky you! I wish it cost that much here!

Well, I guess it's priceless when you get this at the end of the first day of introductions though!










I think it's thanks to the doors my dad made. They got along from the very beginning. They had already been playing paws through the bars since yesterday on and off.

I carried Miu in today. Sat a bit then let her go. At first, she would hide beside the dumpling and jump in front like a flasher. Then poke him with a praying mantis fist punch in the face. He'd just blink. She tried that a couple of times at different angles with no retaliation. Later she went to the side and pushed the side up. Jack was forced to come out. 

It looks like Jack wants to be friends and Miu wants to play. The only thing is she's a bit rough so she'd do her praying mantis fist punches to the face, ambush him or whack his tail. But Jack takes it all like a gentleman. He either blinks and stays or walks off. 

He seems to like her very much tho. I said to him 'Isn't it ironic that you're now living with the little hottie you saw in the window that you so desire, but now you're neutered?" Poor Jack. LOL.

Miu also seems to like going in to see Jack. We went in and out several times today. The most recent time, I asked her 'you wanna go and see Jack?' She understands 'go' and 'Jack'. She eagerly stood at the door so I could let her in. Nice.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

@catloveriam: yes, that's what I figured. I'd definitely feed to condition. Watch his figure and adjust accordingly. It's just I'm thinking bah, that lady was really pushing that I switch him to a primarily dry diet. I didn't like that very much.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww....lucky you! I think you're right about a lot of thanks being due to your Dad and his door. Miu and Jack have had quite a while to get used to each other over the past few weeks. They will be best friends in no time!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The picture is priceless. I am so happy to hear that things are going so well.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Alpaca said:


> He seems to like her very much tho. I said to him 'Isn't it ironic that you're now living with the little hottie you saw in the window that you so desire, but now you're neutered?" Poor Jack. LOL.


 Bwahahahahahah!


----------

